# Interesting Questions answered...



## inspectorD (Feb 24, 2013)

Well...this does explain one thing....


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 24, 2013)

What...did you think they were just uncivilized?


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 24, 2013)

Well, I knew he was out there...I just wished he had a little more patience.And I thought he was supposed to still be sleepin....


----------



## nealtw (Feb 24, 2013)

Maybe he has a prostate problem.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 25, 2013)

nealtw said:


> Maybe he has a prostate problem.



Who? Inspector or the bear?


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 25, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Who? Inspector and the bear?



I think I saw that movie...


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok now we know he didn&#8217;t go to the buckwheat but what I want to know did that tree make any noise when it fell over?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 25, 2013)

bud16415 said:


> Ok now we know he didnt go to the buckwheat but what I want to know did that tree make any noise when it fell over?



It cried.....


----------



## Admin (Feb 25, 2013)

At least they knock.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 25, 2013)

He's just a peeping "Tom"


----------



## Admin (Feb 26, 2013)

Oldog, any comment on that?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 26, 2013)

I guess it could have been any Tom , Dick or Hairy


----------



## nealtw (Mar 1, 2013)

I guess I was luck he wasn't on his knees.


----------

